# Форум на русском языке  > Лечение и защита сайтов от вирусов  >  Вирус на сайте

## Александр Добромиль

Здравствуйте.На моем сайте silavtele.ru вирус. Если заходишь на сайт через поисковик, то все нормально + можно свободно двигаться по сайту. Если же забиваешь в браузерной строке название, то идет переадресация на другую страницу, где предлагают ввести номер телефона. То есть сам сайт вроде как работает, а вреде и нет. Плюс не могу войти в админ панель. Так же идет переадресация. Короче, нужно найти файл, который задает эту переадресацию. Скажите, вы можете помочь и сколько это будет стоить? 
Файлы копировал через ФТП, проверял Нод 32. Был 1 троян, его удалил, но ни чего не изменилось.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## olejah

Здравствуйте. Ну сайт вообще хорош, наша тема - железо тягать, уважаю!  :Smiley: 
А переадресация куда именно идет? У меня не получилось, чтобы переадресовало.
Плюс, на всякий случай проверьте компьютер по правилам - http://virusinfo.info/content.php?r=136-pravila

----------

